# What's going on with Lost ?



## slimoli (Jul 30, 2005)

One new episode scheduled for Thursday, May 15, and 2 episodes for May 21, Wednesday. Are the Wednesday episodes also new ? Is it the season finale ?

Can somebody clarify it ?

Thanks

Sergio


----------



## natkins (Oct 16, 2004)

slimoli said:


> One new episode scheduled for Thursday, May 15, and 2 episodes for May 21, Wednesday. Are the Wednesday episodes also new ? Is it the season finale ?
> 
> Can somebody clarify it ?
> 
> ...


Both episodes on May 21 are repeats. The 2-hour season finale is on Thursday, May 29.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

...and checking the extended info for the Wed ones confirmed that (even not knowing the titles/plots).


----------



## TomF (Apr 13, 2001)

This is definitely unusual. 

My HR10-250 incorrectly shows the Wednesday, 5/21 two-hour repeat in my To Do List. 

My HR2xs correctly ignored the Wednesday repeat showing. I'm amazed that the HR10-250 apparently got Wednesday wrong.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

My TiVo S3 picked up the Wed May 21 ep as a new one. I had to manually delete.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

The May 21 ep is technically new -- it is the first time the two episodes are being presented as a single two hour episode. Why ABC decided to list the two episodes that way -- who knows?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Maybe they're the 'enhanced' episodes?


----------



## Slider10 (Aug 5, 2003)

Annoying!!!


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

mattack said:


> Maybe they're the 'enhanced' episodes?


Possibly - I think that may get them flagged as "new" also.

The repeat of Part 1 of the finale (from 5/15) is on 5/29 at 8:00 EDT. I'm not sure if it's "enhanced" with the subtitles like the other ones have been, but it will have an expanded version of the press conference scene. Not sure if that's in my To Do list or not, but considering there will be previously unaired portions, it should be.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

didnt show up in my list..hope there aren't 'never before seen scenes'


----------



## webdeck (Jan 7, 2001)

I listened to the official ABC podcast and they claimed that there would be an extended version of the Oceanic 6 press conference scene when it is re-aired next week, with a few more questions and answers.


----------

